# What do you spend your money on?



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

I make around 600 a month and spend a good amount on clothes, probably more than I should. What do you spend your money on?


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

Rent, food (eating in restaurants too much), my puppy (training/food/vaccines), insurance, gasoline, bar tabs, supplies for hobbies (bike parts, tools), retirement plan,community education classes, gifts for people.

I wouldnt worry about indulging a little bit. Feels good.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

bills


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Whatever buys more survival time.


----------



## intothequarry (May 16, 2015)

food, bills, vitamins


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2015)

I used to spend money impulsively, but it was stressful.

I recently opened up an RESP for my child and a savings account. A big portion of my income is bills because I have a family. When I spend money on myself it's usually food because I'm a glutton and love fast food.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

80 Percent Bills/Groceries, The rest goes towards Entertainment of some sort Usually video game related.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't decide if I want to spend my money to get back into downhill biking or put money into modding my car...so many decisions...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

Which would occupy your time more? If it's biking do that, if fixing your car
Can get you to work/school, etc. focus on that.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Which would occupy your time more? If it's biking do that, if fixing your car
> Can get you to work/school, etc. focus on that.


Its a tough decision. I've been so bored with my life, I'm sick of going over to the same friends house every weekend and drinking, I've grown up a bit I guess. I miss doing things like mountain biking and actually being productive. If I get a mountain bike I have no one to ride with unfortunately. And sinking money into cars isn't exactly a hobby, it would be sick though. I have no idea what to do. All I know is if I don't find some hobby to pursue I am going to go depressed soon. I know this might not be the best place to ask for this kind of advice but I don't know who else to ask.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2015)

You gotta just follow the one that you know deep down would make you the happiest. That's the best advice I give.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I have no money. I beg for money to buy video games tho


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Aside from the usual living cost: guitar/bass pedals, video games, painting supplies for art painting and Warhammer.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

Jayden said:


> Its a tough decision. I've been so bored with my life, I'm sick of going over to the same friends house every weekend and drinking, I've grown up a bit I guess. I miss doing things like mountain biking and actually being productive. If I get a mountain bike I have no one to ride with unfortunately. And sinking money into cars isn't exactly a hobby, it would be sick though. I have no idea what to do. All I know is if I don't find some hobby to pursue I am going to go depressed soon. I know this might not be the best place to ask for this kind of advice but I don't know who else to ask.


 well i say by experience you NEED to find something you like i used to spend almost all in bills and gym suplements, i used to like videogames a lot but never spend anything in it, so ibstopped going to the gym because i was a little depressed and after this i just have one thing to spend my money (i still keep something in the bank) and it is in games, but i noticed sometimes buying just to feel temporary relief and started to spend too much money on it, dont let this happen to you dont buy things just to find some relief just to think you are doing something with the money, thats my advice.


----------



## Left_Turn (Aug 5, 2015)

Aside from food, guitar and bass stuff. It isn't a cheap hobby. Also video games.


----------



## Him (Aug 5, 2015)

When it's not on food or bills.....videogames and tabletop rpgs; they are very consuming hobbies for me, the former much moreso than the latter. I also sometimes spend money on anime and manga.


----------



## pocketgenius (Aug 10, 2015)

Aside from the usual life expenses, tattoos and ebay. Have to be careful with the latter, I'm a very emotional spender, so if I feel crap I end up buying crap. :/


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Currently i plan spending quite a lot on a medium format analog photographic gear. Hope it will motivate me to leave home more often. Still have to earn the money first.


----------



## seafoamocean (Sep 27, 2015)

Food bills


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Food, vitamins, cigarettes (I relapsed after a year off thanks to DR).

I'd like to eventually generate more money so I can use it to provide more resources for my friends/family and possibly those in need. Money is a great invention to keep checks and balances but the way it's distributed is so ridiculous. Like anyone needs more than a million dollars for anything.


----------



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

Well I used to love spending money on buying clothes, shoes, bags, makeup and perfumes. Now I look nothing like a decent girl  More like a tomboy.

I love spending money for a good book and going to see a nice movie.

Also I have this weird addiction buying soaps, air fresheners, cleaning supplies and clothes softners. I love my clothes and house smelling good and fresh, I am an obsessive cleaner..


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I focus on giving my money away, it makes me feel so good.


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

Computer parts and other technology that I probably don't need lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Booze.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Instructional DVD Sets (jujutsu is the martial art of the samurai)

Ive watched 30 of them; I own 53 of them; they average 4 hours long at $100 a set. Its addicting becoming better and better at breaking peoples limbs and blood chokes. BJJ is like having a super power. Its funny when Im around wanna be tough guys and I know I can cripple them every which way!


----------



## gunstor (Mar 19, 2013)

Music, vitamins/supplements, alcohol


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

Most of the time I only spend money on essentials. I live with a "poverty mindset" despite having savings to spend, because of a low income. I hate it.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

makeup video games and funkos


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Supplements, nothing helps though...


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Bills, debt, cigarettes, video games, movies/netflix, food, gas, meds. I try to save/invest a little money too, even if it's only $20 a week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

I do a lot of great work for charity that I don't like to talk about, so all my money goes to worthy causes. It's reward enough seeing their smiling faces.

(Believe that and you'll believe anything! )


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

Mainly food, I have a bad habit of going out to eat. Kills my wallet lol. Besides food I spend my money on music or books mainly. Also protein supplements every other week.


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

Currently I am spending a lot on seeing a psychologist, naturopath and all of the supplements and remedies she wants me to take. Aside from that I am going out and golfing a lot more so there is where some of my money is now going.


----------



## indie (Aug 6, 2016)

it's back to school, so i've been shopping for clothes and shit. i love planners and organizers, they make my life feel organized when my head is not. plus thats where i throw my ocd at. but usually food, transport, food, and outings. clothes really though ngl

don't forget weed. sometimes makes dp better, sometimes worse. shit, yanno


----------



## Sugar Dalia (Aug 6, 2016)

Mostly food.Also supplements, cosmetics, clothes, books, ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

"I spent half my money on gambling, alcohol, and wild women. The other half I wasted"

W.C. Fields


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Cocaine and strippers/hookers (same thing really)

Also buying cocaine and lingerie for hooker/strippers

Also alcohol and ramen noodles

I KID I KID

I don't buy cocaine and lingerie for hookers


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

something6789 said:


> Cocaine and strippers/hookers (same thing really)
> 
> Also buying cocaine and lingerie for hooker/strippers
> 
> ...


So just alcohol and ramen noodles?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

The billiard tables eat my quarters. The bar has outstanding hot wings. I drink too much beer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Food and "buying more time"


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

Art supplies, its the only way I can focus at home when I'm not doing the whole parenting thing.


----------



## moose_504 (Sep 22, 2014)

-Cigarettes

-Pizza & fast food

-condoms

-shoes & clothing

-camera accessories

-cocaine and/or liquor


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2016)

Mostly groceries and trying out new restaurants. Sometimes I'll buy something for myself from Amazon like a new video game or phone


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

My kids make up and vitamins and meds


----------



## Lellaboo (Nov 7, 2016)

Aside from basic stuff like bills, petrol and food, I spend mostly on toys/days out for my son and bits for the house, but I have a serious make up and beauty addiction. I won't hesitate to spend over £100 on one perfume either lol. I could easily spend all my money on make up 

I'm trying a 50:30:20 budget at the moment. 50% of your budget on needs, 30% on wants and then the other 20% savings. My savings are awful! My son already has more than me in his ISA.


----------



## pedrii (Mar 14, 2013)

rent, bills, and i try and save around $100 a month, and spend around $50 on clouthing and finally another $50 on entertainment and hanging out with friends....kinda budgeted everything pretty much lol...but i used to be a massive impulse spender till around a couple months ago....and once i got a bit organized with money i save a lot of money just by not eating fast food almost everyday plus i lost around 15 pounds from it and i feel better about myself aswell....but yea i am a big video game fan so i usually spend money buying video games. i like alot of classic games too tho so i buy alot of super nintendo and nintendo 64 games aswell as ps4 games...come to think of it I got a pretty extensive library of games that i have bought and still havent even beaten


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

I've been purchasing captain under pants books lately they're funny.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

shoes, i got like 20 pairs of em, 12 pairs of jordans, 4 pairs of kobes, 4 pair of lebum

i hate lebitch but his shows r nice


----------



## pendyris (Feb 13, 2017)

Rent, of course dressing well aswell, and partying.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

My spare money after bills, food etc gets spent on my daughter or tsum tsums/funko pops. I have about 80 tsum tsums and 6 funko pops.


----------



## Maddyn (May 4, 2017)

food, smokes, petrol and food again because I can't get enough of food


----------

